# 1993 Gibson Les Paul Custom Plus w/headstock repair - $3400 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Don’t know the value of this without a repair so hard to say the value with. It’s got some playwear as well but, Damn!

Facebook and kijiji

















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




Description
Broken/Repaired headstock
Very heavily played (see picture #6 for further evidence)
Honeyburst finish maple top, Ebony fingerboard
Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates in Bridge, SD Jazz in neck
Re-fret with Jumbo stainless steel frets
Set up early September with new nut installed.
Includes equally used OHSC.
No trades thank you, located West of Kanata


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That'd be @JRtele


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> That'd be @JRtele


I still stand by my “Damn!”


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Correct . 👋 
This the first to be cleared out. Still deciding if the slash or R5 will be next.

It’s priced for negotiation wiggle room.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Regarding the question “are these being sold to justify purchasing the 54 BB?” I’ll plead the 5th.


----------



## BadHiwatt (May 9, 2017)

JRtele said:


> Regarding the question “are these being sold to justify purchasing the 54 BB?” I’ll plead the 5th.


A real '54 BB or a RI? My Robby Krieger '54 is definitely one of my favourite guitar.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

BadHiwatt said:


> A real '54 BB or a RI? My Robby Krieger '54 is definitely one of my favourite guitar.


Unfortunately reverb says those should be priced between $26,000 and $36,000.

While it would be cool to own I’d have a hard time sneaking that purchase past the home accountant.

The R4 in Edmonton, however


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

That thing sure is a beauty. If I hadn’t already overspent on guitars recently I’d be all over that.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Oho said:


> That thing sure is a beauty. If I hadn’t already overspent on guitars recently I’d be all over that.


I feel the same about your gorgeous Kenai 🙂


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

JRtele said:


> I feel the same about your gorgeous Kenai 🙂


I’d trade you for the Kenai if you threw in $1200?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Oho said:


> I’d trade you for the Kenai if you threw in $1200?


If he takes that deal, let me know.
You have a couple guitars I’d be down for if you weren’t in Alberta. If you ship the Knaggs, you can tape a Gibson to the outside. 😆


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> If he takes that deal, let me know.
> You have a couple guitars I’d be down for if you weren’t in Alberta. If you ship the Knaggs, you can tape a Gibson to the outside. 😆


😂 I do have an acoustic box that could probably fit two guitars in it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> If he takes that deal, let me know.
> You have a couple guitars I’d be down for if you weren’t in Alberta. If you ship the Knaggs, you can tape a Gibson to the outside. 😆


I recently got a guitar from @Oho shipped - no drama at all. If anything, he overstated any of the defects, and the guitar was better than I expected.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> I recently got a guitar from @Oho shipped - no drama at all. If anything, he overstated any of the defects, and the guitar was better than I expected.


For the record, this is exactly why I didn’t post this for sale on the forum. I knew full well I would get an offer I couldn’t resist and once again fail to “thin out”.

@2manyGuitars this means you too. Bad influences.
And do you have a spare shipping box…


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> @2manyGuitars this means you too. Bad influences.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

JRtele said:


> For the record, this is exactly why I didn’t post this for sale on the forum. I knew full well I would get an offer I couldn’t resist and once again fail to “thin out”.
> 
> @2manyGuitars this means you too. Bad influences.
> And do you have a spare shipping box…


Sounds like a win to me. And I'm betting 2ManyBoxes would work as well as 2ManyGuitars


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Can I slap the person who broke the headstock??? lol


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Apparently the seller is heading to the US on Monday and would sell for less than $3K to someone on the site to have a little extra walking around cash in case something nice comes up down south while on said visit.
😗


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ottawa, everythings in Ottawa. grr


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Ottawa, everythings in Ottawa. grr


Don’t worry. He’s aiming this directly at me. 😆


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> Don’t worry. He’s aiming this directly at me. 😆


I did promise it’s yours to borrow for 3 months come November if still sitting around.

And @Thunderboy1975 shipping is an option


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll trade ya a firebird?😜


----------

